# Phon vs. Phonem (in IPA)



## Hutschi

Hallo, ich habe eine kleine Frage, insbesondere, ob ich es richtig sehe.
Kürzlich diskutierten wir wie "qu" in Deutsch gesprochen wird.

Quatsch, Qualität [Aussprache <qu>]

Dabei gab es die Notation *[kv] *für das Phonem. Das Phonem ist bedeutungsunterscheidend, kann aber unterschiedlich realisiert werden, die tatsächliche Aussprache ist das Phon.

*/kv/*

Aussprachevarianten waren:
*/kβ/, /gw/ *und eine Reihe weitere.

Ich habe gelesen, dass solche Formen alle für das gleiche Phonem stehen. Es sind nur Aussprachevarianten, also Phone, die hier dargestellt werden.

Ist die Klammerdarstellung zur Unterscheidung von Phon und Phonem korrekt?

Werden verschiedene Phone nur mit unterschiedlichen Phonemen dargestellt, wenn es bedeutungsunterscheidend ist?

Die dargestellten Phone klingen ja leicht verschieden, sind aber nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend. Werden sie durch das gleiche Phonem dargestellt? Das wäre auch sinnvoll. Aber ich bin unsicher.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ich kann zur Notation nur Wikipedia zitieren - ob diese Notations-Unterscheidung wirklich üblich ist, weiss ich nicht:


> Zur Unterscheidung werden Phoneme durch Schrägstriche und Phone in eckigen Klammern notiert.





Hutschi said:


> Ist die Klammerdarstellung zur Unterscheidung von Phon und Phonem korrekt?


Wenn man Wikipedia glauben kann, wäre es gerade umgekehrt korrekt.



Hutschi said:


> Werden verschiedene Phone nur mit unterschiedlichen Phonemen dargestellt, wenn es bedeutungsunterscheidend ist?


Ja, zwei Phoneme sind dieselben, wenn sie nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend wirken (in einer bestimmten Sprache).


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> ob diese Notations-Unterscheidung wirklich üblich ist, weiss ich nicht


Sehr üblich. Das ist fachlicher Standard. 



διαφορετικός said:


> zwei Phoneme sind dieselben, wenn sie nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend wirken (in einer bestimmten Sprache).


Nicht unbedingt.
Es kann sich um Allophone ein und desselben Phonems handeln, muss aber nicht. Hast Du ein paar Beispiele, die zeigen, wie Du das meinst?


----------



## anahiseri

Wenn sie nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend wirken, handelt es sich nicht um Phoneme.
Ein Phon ist sozusagen ein akustisches Produkt. Verschiedene Phone klingen objektiv nders, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass sie jeder Sprecher unterscheiden kann. Falls sie allgemein unterschieden werden, dann gehören sie in verschiedene Klassen. Ein Phonem ist eine Klasse, die aus mehreren Phonen besteht, zwischen denen die Sprecher keinen Bedeutungsunterschied wahrnehmen.


----------



## elroy

Hallo @anahiseri,

ich möchte ein paar Präzisierungen vorbringen.

Wenn sie nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend wirken, handelt es sich nicht um Phoneme.
Wenn sie nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend sind. Es geht nicht um Wirkung.

Ein Phon ist sozusagen ein akustisches Produkt.


Verschiedene Phone klingen objektiv anders , aber das bedeutet nicht, dass sie jeder Sprecher unterscheiden kann.
Richtig, aber das hat mit der Unterscheidung Phon/Phonem nichts zu tun.

Falls sie allgemein unterschieden werden, dann gehören sie in verschiedene Klassen.
Mir ist nicht klar, was Du hier aussagen möchtest.

Ein Phonem ist eine Klasse, die aus mehreren Phonen besteht, zwischen denen die Sprecher keinen Bedeutungsunterschied wahrnehmen.
Zwischen denen die Sprache keine Bedeutungsunterscheidungsmöglichkeit bietet, sprich in dieser Sprache gibt es keine Wörter, deren Bedeutungen nur anhand des Unterschieds zwischen besagten Phonen unterschieden werden können. Außerdem wird ein Phonem meistens nicht als "Klasse" bezeichnet, obwohl ich schon weiß, was Du meinst. Ein Phonem wird als mehrere Phone realisiert, ohne dass der Sprecher oder die Sprecherin aber irgendwann Gefahr läuft, ein ganz anderes Wort zu sagen, weil er oder sie ein anderes Phon realisiert hat.


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> zwei Phoneme sind dieselben, wenn sie nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend wirken (in einer bestimmten Sprache).





elroy said:


> Hast Du ein paar Beispiele, die zeigen, wie Du das meinst?


Zuerst eine Präzisierung: Zwei Phoneme sind dieselben, wenn ihre Phone nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend wirken.
Ein Beispiel: Das Phonem von [kw] und das Phonem von [kv] sind dieselben (d.h. sind miteinander identisch), wenn [kw] und [kv] nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend wirken.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Es kann sich um Allophone ein und desselben Phonems handeln, muss aber nicht. Hast Du ein paar Beispiele, die zeigen, wie Du das meinst?



Das sollte außer für "qu..." [kv...]/[kw...] etc. dann auch für [ˈlɛçl̩] (lächel/lächl) gelten. Die Phone sind verschieden, das Phonem ist das gleiche.
Soviel ich sehe, ist die Rechtschreibung an einem Standard ausgerichtet, der deutliche Phone andeutet, aber unterschiedliche Aussprachen umfasst.



διαφορετικός said:


> Zuerst eine Präzisierung: Zwei Phoneme sind dieselben, wenn ihre Phone nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend wirken.
> Ein Beispiel: Das Phonem von [kw] und das Phonem von [kv] sind dieselben (d.h. sind miteinander identisch), wenn [kw] und [kv] nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend wirken.



Wie schreibt man es?
/kv/?
Das sollte das gemeinsame Phonem sein. Oder kann man eins aus der Gruppe der Phone auswählen?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> [...] auch für [ˈlɛçl̩] (lächel/lächl) gelten. Die Phone sind verschieden [...]


Du hast aber nur eine Aussprache angegeben, nicht mehrere, die sich voneinander unterscheiden könnten.



Hutschi said:


> Wie schreibt man es?
> /kv/?
> Das sollte das gemeinsame Phonem sein. Oder kann man eins aus der Gruppe der Phone auswählen?


Ich weiss nicht, ob es dafür eine Norm gibt. Man könnte es vielleicht auch als /qu/ darstellen (weil es meist - oder sogar immer? - mit "qu" geschrieben wird, in der normalen geschriebenen Sprache).



Perseas said:


> Beim ersten Fall wird das Phonem (?) als [v] oder [w] realisiert.


Nein, es wird als [kv] oder [kw] realisiert. Dieses Phonem umfasst zwei "Laute", nicht nur einen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Vielleicht ist es aber falsch, /qu/ als Phonem zu bezeichnen, denn es ist ja nicht eine kleinste bedeutungsunterscheidende Einheit (nach Wikipedia soll es ja eine solche sein). Man könnte es ja sozusagen aus /k/ und entweder /v/ oder /w/ zusammensetzen. Da ist mir gerade unklar, was die Definition verlangt.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Nein, es wird als [kv] oder [kw] realisiert. Dieses Phonem umfasst zwei "Laute", nicht nur einen.


Ja, so ist es, [kv] ist ein Phon. Es besteht aus zwei Lauten, wie es bei [ts] geht. Ich weiß aber nicht *welchem Phonem *[kv] entspricht.

 Es gibt hier eine Liste mit allen deutschen Phonen. Ich sehe [kw] nicht, es gehört vielleicht nicht zu der Standardsprache.
Verzeichnis:Deutsch/Phoneme und Grapheme – Wiktionary


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Ich sehe aber [kw] nicht, es gehört vielleicht nicht zu der Standardsprache.


Ja, [kw] gehört wohl nicht zum Standard, aber wird von manchen Muttersprachlern (inkl. mir selbst) anstelle von [kv] ausgesprochen, z.B. im Wort "Qualle". Aus diesem Grund könnte man vielleicht /qu/ als Phonem bezeichnen, das normalerweise mit [kv], aber manchmal auch mit [kw] realisiert wird.



Perseas said:


> Es gibt hier eine Liste mit allen deutschen Phonen. [...]
> Verzeichniseutsch/Phoneme und Grapheme – Wiktionary


Obschon "Phoneme" im Titel der Liste steht, sehe ich in der Tabelle nur Phone, keine Phoneme.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Ja, [kw] gehört wohl nicht zum Standard, aber wird von manchen Muttersprachlern (inkl. mir selbst) anstelle von [kv] ausgesprochen, z.B. im Wort "Qualle". Aus diesem Grund könnte man vielleicht /qu/ als Phonem bezeichnen, das normalerweise mit [kv], aber manchmal auch mit [kw] realisiert wird.


Vielen Dank.


διαφορετικός said:


> Obschon "Phoneme" im Titel der Liste steht, sehe ich in der Tabelle nur Phone, keine Phoneme.


Stimmt.


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> Ja, so ist es, [kv] ist ein Phon. Es besteht aus zwei Lauten, wie es bei [ts] geht. Ich weiß aber nicht *welchem Phonem *[kv] entspricht.
> 
> Es gibt hier eine Liste mit allen deutschen Phonen. Ich sehe [kw] nicht, es gehört vielleicht nicht zu der Standardsprache.
> Verzeichnis:Deutsch/Phoneme und Grapheme – Wiktionary


Danke für die Quelle. Es gibt weitere Realisationen. Eine ist bilabial [kβ], eine weitere mit Approximanten.



Perseas said:


> ...
> 
> Stimmt.



Leider kann ich den Titel bei Wiktionary dort nicht ändern, ich weiß nicht, wie. Ich habe es in die Diskussion geschrieben.


----------



## Sobakus

[kv] und /kv/ sind nicht ein Phon/Phonem, sondern zwei: [k] /k/ und [v] /v/. Dabei ist das erste Phon normalerweise ein aspiriertes [kʰ]. Ob man das Phonem als /k/ oder /kʰ/ transkribiert ist eine Frage der Konvention – das erste würde mit /g/ kontrastieren, das zweite mit /k/, wobei beide als [g~k] ausgesprochen werden bzw. diese als Allophone haben.

[t͡sv] wie in _zwei_ sind auch zwei Phoneme, weil /t͡s/ einer der zwei komplexen Konsonanten ist die es im Deutschen gibt – der andere ist /p͡f/. Solche komplexen Konsonanten, wobei beide Teile das gleiche Artikulazionsort haben, nennt man Affrikaten. Die Anzahl der Phone in [t͡sv] werden die meisten Phonologen als 3 bestimmen.

Es gibt kein komplexes Lautsegment in der Standardsprache das in [k] beginnt; bekanntlich haben die hochdeutsche Mundarten das Phonem /k͡χ/.

[β] und [w] sind Allophone, d.h. Variante des Phonems /v/ die auf diese Weise nicht nur nach /k/ sondern auch nach andere Phoneme ausgesprochen werden können.


----------



## Hutschi

Sobakus said:


> [β] und [w] sind Allophone, d.h. Variante des Phonems /v/



 
Genau. Das beantwortet einen Teil vom Kern meiner Frage. 
Wenn ich /v/ schreibe, schließt es [β] und [w]  mit ein, zumindest im Zusammenhang mit /kv/.
Unterschiedliche Phone, die nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend sind, sind Allophone und können zum selben Phonem gehören.


----------



## Perseas

Sobakus said:


> [β] und [w] sind Allophone, d.h. Variante des Phonems /v/


[β], [w] und [v] sind Allophone des Phonems /v/, im Zusammenhang mit /kv/, oder?


----------



## Sobakus

Perseas said:


> [β], [w] und [v] sind Allophone des Phonems /v/, im Zusammenhang mit /kv/, oder?


Ich hatte nicht die Absicht, alle Allophone von /v/ aufzulisten. Alle drei sind Allophone desselben Phonem /v/, allerdings nicht im Zusammenhang mit /k/, sondern im Allgemeinen. Tatsächlich ist [f] das Phon das man am öftesten in /kv/ hört, progressiv (von links nach rechts) stimmlos geworden. Das ist sehr auffallend wenn deine Muttersprache keine progressive Stimmhaftigkeits-Assimilation hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Form mit [kf] für  /kv/ habe ich kürzlich in einem Youtube-Lehrvideo zur Aussprache von "qu" gehört. Das war für mich etwas erstaunlich.

Übrigens höre ich keinen Unterschied zwischen [v] und [β] - außer bei qu, sonst hätte ich [β] für /v/ wahrscheinlich nicht mehr genutzt. Ich sehe einen bei langsamen Sprechen und bemerke einen Unterschied des Artikulationsortes.

Im vorliegenden Faden sind es aber nur Beispiele, es ging mir darum, die Richtige Verwendung der IPA-Symbole zu lernen. Dafür Danke für die hilfreichen und klaren Antworten.
Wesentlich ist, dass /v/ für eine ganze Klasse von Allophonen steht, also nicht die tatsächliche Aussprache beschreibt, sondern eine spezifische, die für die Klasse steht.


----------



## Sobakus

Hutschi said:


> Die Form mit [kf] für  /kv/ habe ich kürzlich in einem Youtube-Lehrvideo zur Aussprache von "qu" gehört. Das war für mich etwas erstaunlich.


Hier zb. sagen Vortarulo und Thonatas ein sehr auffalendes [f].


Hutschi said:


> Übrigens höre ich keinen Unterschied zwischen [v] und [β] - außer bei qu, sonst hätte ich [β] für /v/ wahrscheinlich nicht mehr genutzt. Ich sehe einen bei langsamen Sprechen und bemerke einen Unterschied des Artikulationsortes.


Das könnte mit Sonoritätshierarchie zu tun haben (β ist an einem Vokal näher), und das Laut das Du meinst nicht [β] (das mit zwei Lippen ausgesprochen ist) sondern [ʋ] (die Oberlippe Unterlippe nähert sich an die unteren oberen Zähne an) sein kann. So klingt das letztere.


Hutschi said:


> Wesentlich ist, dass /v/ für eine ganze Klasse von Allophonen steht, also nicht die tatsächliche Aussprache beschreibt, sondern eine spezifische, die für die Klasse steht.


Es gibt verschiedene Versuche, das Phonem zu definieren. Einige konzentrieren sich auf die Kontrastmöglichkeit, die andere auf die Unterscheidungsmöglichkeit.




Je nachdem wen man fragt, kann /v/ eine psychische Entität darstellen oder ein rein konvenzionalles Zeichen sein. Ergo es beschreibt keine Aussprache, nur etwas das eine Aussprache darstellt oder das von dieser Aussprache dargestellt ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Sobakus said:


> [β]


Ich spreche es symmetrisch zwischen den Lippen aus. Dabei spitze ich die Lippen bei/kv/ zum Teil etwas an, sodass zwischen [k] und [β] (bilabial) eine Art sehr kurzes "u" (ähnlich [w])  entsteht. Das passiert bei [v] nicht (labiodental).
Der Effekt wurde bereits vor ca. 150 Jahren beschrieben.
[ʋ] meine ich nicht, es sei denn, dass die Nähe der Zähne durch die Anatomie bedingt immer vorhanden ist.

[β] wird praktisch fast nicht mehr verwendet. Das war mir nicht bewusst. Es gibt auch fast keine europäische Sprache, die es verwendet.
Theoretisch kann ich auch die Lautzuordnung  falsch verstehen, dann sind aber auch entsprechende Bilder zur Artikulation falsch.
Ich spreche es stimmhaft aus, aber in der Art wie beim Luftballonaufblasen. Als Kind wurde es mir durch Blasen beigebracht wie wenn man Posaune bläst. Dabei entfernen sich die Lippen symmetrisch von den Zähnen durch den Luftdruck. Bei Atemübungen wird es als "Luftbremse" verwendet (ich war bei einer Reha), neben dem bilabialen "f"-Laut, der standardmäßig aber labiodental gesprochen wird.


Die Oberlippe nähert sich  bei [v] an die unteren Zähne an - das wurde bei Youtube von einer Logopädin erklärt. Dazu drückt man zum Üben die Unterlippe mit einem Finger leicht nach hinten, um die bilabiale Aussprache durch die labiodentale zu ersetzen.

Bei der bilabialen Aussprache ist das stimmhafte "w" = /v/ ein bisschen stimmloser als bei der labiodentalen, aber noch stimmhaft. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es deshalb für einige stimmlos klingt.





Sobakus said:


> Je nachdem wen man fragt, kann /v/ eine psychische Entität darstellen oder eine rein konvenzionalles Zeichen sein. Ergo es beschreibt keine Aussprache, nur etwas das eine Aussprache darstellt oder das von dieser Aussprache dargestellt ist.



Danke. Das wird von vielen verwechselt, bis vor Kurzem auch von mir.

edit:

Quelle:

Liste der IPA-Zeichen – Wikipedia



βStimmhafter bilabialer Frikativähnlich deutsch _w_, allerdings mit beiden Lippen statt Schneidezähnen und Unterlippe gebildet



(In meinem Heimatdialekt sind b und w teilweise Allophone. Wahrscheinlich ist das die Herkunft. _Arbeit=Arbet=Arwet._
Den Dialekt kann ich fast nicht mehr, leider. Aber ein Paar Kleinigkeiten blieben hängen.)


----------

